# Fluorescent starter?



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I had a Fluorescent starter go out on one of my tanks, and am looking for a replacement.

It is a FS-22 H, but all I can find is FS-22s. Anyone know how these are different or if they are interchangeable?


----------



## VanillaGorilla (Mar 11, 2007)

Should work just fine. I think that those are just two different brands of 22w starters...

Where I work I sell these all the time and can use my cross reference monday to confirm if you still need it.. Let me know.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

So is this something I can pickup at home depot? I have not had a chance to look.


----------



## Rambo67 (Jun 12, 2006)

Id imagine home depot should have them, I know for a fact that my local fish store sells them.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks... I will have to look, as the "H" in the model does not seem to match anything I find online.


----------



## Rambo67 (Jun 12, 2006)

Luckily theyre only 50 cents a pop, so if it doesnt work youre not really losing out.


----------



## VanillaGorilla (Mar 11, 2007)

home depot has them. Make sure you match the 22w designation... such as a FS22s or the like..


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

Any FS22 will work. Just be careful removing the old one and replacing it, as the housing that it twists into is sometimes very brittle from the heat etc.. and can crack and break easily! And can be a P in the A! Also, IMO you may want to buy a few extras, because the pins sometimes break or bend when trying to twist them in, rendering the starter useless. Life is a little easier using rapid start or instant start fixtures/lamps= NO STARTERS! WOO HOO! LIFE IS GOOD! :wink:


----------

